# Sacramental Sacrilege, Part II



## toddpedlar (Jul 19, 2007)

Next in my series of sacramental sacrilege.... (I'm sure this one isn't new to all)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ6KWt49wIA


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 19, 2007)

Were those people dropped on their heads when they were kids or something?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 19, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Were those people dropped on their heads when they were kids or something?



Maybe they were baptized in a pool of some kind of fruity jello and thus took on the characteristics thereof?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 19, 2007)

How awful. Do you know the origin of this video?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 19, 2007)

What is amazing to me is that you can tell, in parts, that the clowns are trying to be reverent. I'm thinking: "Are you seriously trying to be reverent _now_?!"


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 19, 2007)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> How awful. Do you know the origin of this video?



It's from Trinity Church, St. Paul's Chapel on Wall Street in Manhattan... 

Click this link to see their explanations of this folly.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 19, 2007)

Origin? [edit: see above]
The participants claim to be Episcopal, I mean they are members and officers in that communion. Obviously, there is some reason to wonder if such activity didn't bring immediate, judgmental sanctions, whether such a communion is actually a church or not. If it isn't a church, then its just kindergarten mockery, "playing church", by grown men and women with arrested development.

The technical term, in biblical parlance, is "fool".


----------



## Megaloo (Jul 19, 2007)

Just watching this makes me feel sick. I know/feel like I'm watching something bad...it is. 
BARF!!!!
The older I get, I'm only 29, the more and more sensitive I get. Perhaps it's not age, but truth being revealed. 
So sad that there is a room full of people there who "SEEM" to be there for worship but instead they are being desensitized?


----------



## Scott (Jul 19, 2007)

More background on the Clown Eucharist here. I think this is a different service. Of course any of you guys thinking of doing this service yourself can visit the Clown Eucharist Resource Page.


----------



## Mathetes (Jul 19, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> The participants claim to be Episcopal



Well, that explains it.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 20, 2007)

I would have so much less problem if this was a mock communion service done by the Rational Response Squad or any other such group. 

That this is somehow supposed to be reverent and theologically meaning is astonishing and nauseating. 

It is, however, a very helpful lesson about the worthlessness of "good intentions". Good intentions make inherently wicked actions like this service so much more evil. It's one thing for someone to despise the sacrament and mock God with it overtly - it's another thing entirely to be claiming to worship Him via the sacrament, given in this way.

This brings out the furious peasant in me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, I was initially shocked but now that I read this explanation it seems they have a warrant after all. They mention Jesus and Paul so they must have studied this:

http://www.trinitywallstreet.org/welcome/?article&id=539


> Dear Parish Family,
> On May 22, Trinity Sunday, we will have a Clown Eucharist, "doing church" as if we were a circus come to town. We will celebrate the Eucharist and learn about the basic traditional outline for Eucharistic worship by experiencing it and participating in it from a new perspective.
> 
> It will likely be a surprise to see clowns inside Trinity Church, but think about it this way: how we perceive the world in light of our relationship with Jesus could rightly be called foolish. Jesus looked at things in a new and strange way - a foolish way. But, as St. Paul said, the foolishness of God is wiser than the wisdom of the world. Paul declared himself a fool for Christ's sake.
> ...


----------

